# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die große Easter Egg-Sammlung - Von Minecraft bis Star Trek



## SebastianThoeing (21. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die große Easter Egg-Sammlung - Von Minecraft bis Star Trek* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die große Easter Egg-Sammlung - Von Minecraft bis Star Trek


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2011)

Als bekennender Trekkie find ich solch ein Easter-Egg ganz nett, auch wenn ich mehr auf die TOS-Serie stehe. Aber hier haben sich die Entwickler eine Anspielung auf eine der langweiligsten TNG-Folgen ausgesucht.


----------



## GeBuch (21. November 2011)

M'aiq quasselt nicht irgendeinen Quatsch, sondern Anspielungen auf Änderungen innerhalb der Reihe. Das erste Zitat bezieht sich darauf, dass es keine Fähigkeit "Mystik" mehr gibt. Das zweite darauf, dass man in jede Hand eine unterschiedliche Waffe nehmen kann, u.a. Zauber. Es gibt noch viele mehr, insbesondere in den Englischen Wikis gibt es umfangreiche Listen, einfach den Englischen Namen "M'aiq the Liar" googlen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. November 2011)

Richtig, GeBuch. Oder ab und zu auch mal eine Anspielung... wie beispielsweise (in etwa): "Neulich hat Maiq eine Schlammkrabbe gesehen. Widerliche Kreaturen." -  Das war in TES IV einer der Standardsätze, den man von jedem zweiten Bürger um die Ohren gehauen bekommen hat ("Neulich habe ich...").
Oder gefallen hat mir auch: "Maiq hat gehört, dass die Leute in Himmelsrand viel hübschere Gesichter haben als die in Cyrodiil" (so in etwa habe ich es im Kopf behalten) - wohl eine deutliche Anspielung auf die verbesserte Grafik. 

Eine Anspielung auf Star Wars Episode V, die Wampahöhle und Luke, wurde mir noch gezeigt. Ansonsten sind mir noch nicht so wirklich Eastereggs aufgefallen.


----------



## PuRe69 (21. November 2011)

die Notched Pickaxe is im deutschen die Schartige Pickaxt... leider is der Easter-Egg bei der Übersetzung flöten gegangen ...


----------



## LostHero (21. November 2011)

Uuuuuh ich muss diese Pickaxt haben!


----------



## hardstyleGER (21. November 2011)

oh man, den Lucky Lorenz hab ich auch schon entdeckt, aber mir war nicht bewusst, dass dies ein easter egg ist XD hab natürlich gemerkt, dass lucky und baum erschlagen natürlich auffällig ist^^


----------



## roBATinau (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist der Name entfallen, aber bei irgendeinem Räuber-Quatier findet man eine Fallgrube mit Stacheln, in der Link aus Zelda aufgespießt liegt! Dieses Easteregg gehört auf jeden Fall hier dazu!


----------



## roBATinau (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe nochmal nachgesehen, Link ist im Lager Stehender Strom zu finden (betreten und durch zweiten Ausgang verlassen, dort liegt er dann!)


----------



## Deadbull8 (11. Dezember 2011)

moin ,) habe (meiner meinung nach) eine anspielung auf den "Assassin's Creed" Todessprung gefunden. Ist auf der Karte als Bardensprungspitze eingezeichnet. Befindet sich auf mittlerem, direkten weg zwischen Falkenring und Markarth über einer abgeschworenen ruine in der nähe eines wasserfalls (auf der karte als fluss). Schaut doch vorbei und sagt mir eure meinung ,)


----------



## Mellsei (6. Februar 2012)

Ganz cool sind auch der Tribute an den Film 300  und natürlich die AXT 0o ... omg ! must have !! xD ach ja damit ihr leichte da hoch kommt nehmt ein Pfernd !!! Pferde können ja in Skyrim 90° Wände hochlaufen xD . Zumindest geht es so schneller  Falls noch ein paar weitere echt coole Easter Eggs/Bugs/Tricks sehen wollt schaut mal hier rein: http://www.giga.de/tv/skyrim-alle-geheimnisse-und-easter-eggs-teil-1-bis-4/

Echt nützliche Infos, vorallem  für alle Bogis unter uns !!!


----------

